# Portugal



## cteale (Oct 23, 2012)

can anyone tell me does it rain a lot in Portugal ?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I suspect your next question will be "how long is a piece of string?".


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

cteale said:


> can anyone tell me does it rain a lot in Portugal ?


Hello

We also have wind and sometimes the big yellow thing in the sky comes out

Fred


----------



## cteale (Oct 23, 2012)

Maggy Crawford said:


> I suspect your next question will be "how long is a piece of string?".


I am thinking of moving to Portugal and have looked at the winter forecasts and it seems it rains a lot in November December I wanted to know from someone who lived there but if you want to be smart about it forget it!!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It varies a lot from area to area & year to year.

I've been here for 5 years and we've had warmest, coldest, driest & wettest since records began in that time & every season I've had locals tell me "oh, it's not usually like this"

Also areas such as Algarve are generally drier than inland, central & northern zones.......... So you see, your question is rather like asking how long is a piece of string? 

Better to ask about a specific area or to ask what areas tend to get the most/least rainfall etc.


----------



## cteale (Oct 23, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> It varies a lot from area to area & year to year.
> 
> I've been here for 5 years and we've had warmest, coldest, driest & wettest since records began in that time & every season I've had locals tell me "oh, it's not usually like this"
> 
> ...


Thank you we are looking at the east coast around Faro


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Faro/Algarve historically has less rainfall & milder winters than the central & northern zones & you'll get detailed info from the search engines but Faro/Algarve is also a VERY different environment to the central & northern zones as well so you need to decide if you want a more busy/touristy lifestyle or a quieter more rural one.

Portugal is a relatively small country but varies immensely from area to area......... If SA hadn't already coined the phrase, you could call it the world in one country.


----------



## Bazoo (Apr 25, 2015)

There is something called"goggle" have you considered using it?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Bazoo said:


> There is something called"*goggle*" have you considered using it?


Don't you just love it when a sarcastic post fails in a big way...


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Perhaps it's time to ask posters to put some description into a title instead of just PORTUGAL what is that intended to say so you waste your time in opening the post.

Krystyna


----------



## kingrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

cteale said:


> can anyone tell me does it rain a lot in Portugal ?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Perhaps it's time to ask posters to put some description into a title instead of just PORTUGAL what is that intended to say so you waste your time in opening the post.
> 
> Krystyna


I agree


----------



## inconnu (Apr 11, 2012)

cteale said:


> can anyone tell me does it rain a lot in Portugal ?


Would depend on what you consider "A Lot"

The weather here seems to be variable (Four Years Experience) with wind the most usual condition although the Sun is never far away.


----------

